# In need of military trainer for bmq



## tstevet (7 Dec 2016)

Female recruit needs a present or recent  past cf military trainer to prepare for bmq, west island area, please contact me


----------



## RedcapCrusader (8 Dec 2016)

tstevet said:
			
		

> Female recruit needs a present or recent  past cf military trainer to prepare for bmq, west island area, please contact me



To prepare for what? If you hadn't started preparing your fitness when you first put in your application, that's your own fault so be prepared to fail if that's the case.

Lots of people go into BMQ with zero preparation and knowledge of whats to come at the School.

I'm sure you'll be fine. If you're not, they have ways of helping you out.

The 12 week workout plan on the RCMP site is also sufficient starting point.


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2016)

Sounds like the OP seeks contact with a trainer.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The 12 week workout plan on the RCMP site is also sufficient starting point.



If we are offering online training, there are also sufficient starting points on the Milnet site,

Physical Requirements  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.0/nowap.html
18 pages.

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.375
21 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

Physical Training and Standards,
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,75.0.html

See also,



			
				tstevet said:
			
		

> Female recruit needs a present or recent  past cf military trainer to prepare for bmq, west island area, please contact me



Tips for females in Basic Training? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121268.0

What to bring to St. Jean: Female perspective....Any tips?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/24969.75
11 pages.

A few questions about BMQ/SQ from a girl  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106057.0

Hair Regulations - Female Members of CF  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35327.25

Female Soldiers  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13119.0/nowap.html

etc...


----------



## PandemicStrange (16 Dec 2016)

Also lots of information online through google about where you can get started. Just chiming in... Self Motivation is the best way to go in all honesty.


----------

